# SHROPS, WORCS, BHAM & STAFFS MEET



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Right then anybody from the above areas want to cruise and picnic on a sunny Sunday in August. This is a suggestion meet at Telford cruise into Wales finish up at Lake Verny for a picnic should be plenty of space there for 15 cars in one of the picnic areas. If there is enough takers I will do a reki to make sure. Lets see who wants to go


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh dear..... you are going to come up with something more snappy than SWBS - those guys that LEEK have set a new standard :wink:


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

Up for this.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> Oh dear..... you are going to come up with something more snappy than SWBS - those guys that LEEK have set a new standard :wink:


SWaBS looks good to me :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi m8 you no i will be there


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I will leave this as it is for the weekend then post a date on monday tuesday. There are a lot of people on hols this week and next week.


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm in Telford and up for meeting with fellow TT heads.
Keep me informed of any meets.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

All you have to do Gandolf is follow this thread :wink:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Sounds good to me......as long as i'm not on holiday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What date(s)?? I might be up for this


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dani- I think a lot of people are on Hols this week it would explain why its been a slow thread. I am thinking of putting Sunday Aug 21st or Sunday Aug 29th as the dates and see who can make what


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The 21st will be o.k. for me - the 29th is a no-no


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Same for me.
21st OK, No to 29th.


----------



## IMOLA225R (Dec 8, 2004)

same for me 21st ok 29th not


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

paul beck and i are ok on both dates.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Date for cruise and picnic Sunday 21st August meet at Telford Services M54 Jun 4 10:30am I will sought a route out but briefly leave Telford make our way to Shrewsbury onto Welshpool then make our way to Lake Vernay via some nice roads and countryside.

The List so far

Paul & Joyce (hilly10)
Dani & Ron (A3DFU) 
Darren (DAZTTC) 
Dave & Bec (brayboy)


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Count me in Paul;
Martyn & Anjna (Gandalf TG)

Cheers.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

OK Martyn & Ajna you are counted in


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Super, Paul 

I'm not sure but it may be that 2 of our friends will be coming too 8)


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

Count me in too!


----------



## IMOLA225R (Dec 8, 2004)

you forgot me, il be there


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I have sorted the route for the cruise will drive it this week so as to get times etc if the weathers good it will be a good day. The route briefly M54 A5 to Shrewsbury on to A488 A489 to Churchstoke Newtown then A470 joining A458 ten A495 couple of B roads to Lake Vyrnwyn approx 90 miles there are some nice roads and brill veiws 

Updated list

Paul & Joyce 
Dani & Ron
Darren
Dave & Bec
Martyn & Anjna
Jimkat 
IMOLA225R


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all is Darren and Gemma looking forwould to it see you all soon


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Really looking forward to meeting ya all.

Will bring my Vag-Com too, in-case anyone wants to play 

See ya soon


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I will review the weather on Friday 19th to see if its picnic weather or we have pub lunch will post on Saturday morning 20th We have 12 names so far. Dani are your friends coming, and do Jimkat and IMOLA225R have partners.


----------



## xdam (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm interested, I'm in Stoke - keep us posted.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Xdam- If you are intrested in going be at Telford services Sunday 21st 10:30 am. Just post it on here the day before if you decide to go


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> I will review the weather on Friday 19th to see if its picnic weather or we have pub lunch will post on Saturday morning 20th We have 12 names so far. Dani are your friends coming, and do Jimkat and IMOLA225R have partners.


jimkat = james and katrina. Not sure if she is free yet though.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I will do the final list of people on thurs next week, so as we are not waiting or miss somebody on the day. So if you decide not to go would you please post


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

How does this sound to all. Having just got back from doing the cruise which was great top down all the way 8) My thinking is leave services at 10:45am do the route as before have coffee stop then stop at the lake for chat etc the on to The Hand & Diamond for Cavery lunch at 4 pm it is just 8 miles welsh side of Shrewsbury on our way back. The food is good, real ale, nice big car park country setting. I can ring them on Friday19th to book tables. This way we do not have to worry about picnic weather. So please post or PM me if you want the Carvery


----------



## Ryuer (Feb 20, 2005)

Would be great to meet some of you fellow TT`ers (spesh those with vag-com :wink: ) to see if all is well with my pride and joy.

Problem is I dont like planning things in advance which my gf will vouch for  , so at this moment in time I wont say im a definate.


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> How does this sound to all. Having just got back from doing the cruise which was great top down all the way 8) My thinking is leave services at 10:45am do the route as before have coffee stop then stop at the lake for chat etc the on to The Hand & Diamond for Cavery lunch at 4 pm it is just 8 miles welsh side of Shrewsbury on our way back. The food is good, real ale, nice big car park country setting. I can ring them on Friday19th to book tables. This way we do not have to worry about picnic weather. So please post or PM me if you want the Carvery


Sounds good to us! :wink:


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Excellent idea. Been there before and it is very good.
I'm in for carvery but Anj is a veggie, so I'll call and check what's available for her.
Cheers Paul for all your efforts to arrange this, 1st drink is on me.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all me and Gemma are up for the carvery cheers Paul see you all soon
DAZ


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

paul, that sounds brill. thought you were taking the van for the testdrive. The pub lunch sounds like a good idea count us in.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dave could not resist it the sun was out so took the car instead top down all day. If the weathers good it will be a fantastic cruise 8) . But if not we will make the best of it


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Hilly,

I will make every effort to get a day pass to attend. Can you put me down as provisional.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Steve I will have to know by Friday as to booking the table at the carvery


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll definitely be there 

Drive and meal, please ... but it may be just for myself - hubby is busy otherwise


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Not my day! Get back from holiday hoping I haven't missesd it, only to find i'm at the chateau for parents 50th wedding anniversary 

Such is life :? will have to meet you all on the next one 8)

Duggy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Paul,

it looks like there'll be 2 TTcs from _Up Norht_, kiTTcaTT's and mine. And there should be 3 of us for the carvery


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

OK Dani three it is :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

OK Everybody if your name is not on the following list you need to let me know by Tursday evening if you are going or not. I am at a wedding on Friday and will pass the Carvery pub on the way back so I will pop in and give them the final numbers

PAUL & JOYCE
DAVE & BEC
DARREN & GEMMA
MARTYN & ANJ
DANI + 2
JIMKAT + KATRINA ?
IMOLA225 + ?


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> OK Everybody if your name is not on the following list you need to let me know by Tursday evening if you are going or not. I am at a wedding on Friday and will pass the Carvery pub on the way back so I will pop in and give them the final numbers
> 
> PAUL & JOYCE
> DAVE & BEC
> ...


Definitely 2 for the carvery!

Might be an idea to post a full route list for those of us who stick to the speed limit/have a poor sense of direction/etc!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

jimkat. There will be a full list of the route for each driver on sunday morning :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> jimkat. There will be a full list of the route for each driver on sunday morning :wink:


Paul,
do you want me to bring my radios? I have 4 walkie-talkies which we use on my cruises. It's very easy to keep the pack together that way.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Good thinking Dani that would be good. The weather forecast for Sunday is Scorchio 30 celsius 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Good thinking Dani that would be good. The weather forecast for Sunday is Scorchio 30 celsius 8)


Sounds like bikini weather to me :roll: Thank god for climate control 

I will charge and bring the radios 8)


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

And I will wash my bikini.....! Not sure if the wife will let me wear it in public again after last time!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jimkat said:


> And I will wash my bikini.....! Not sure if the wife will let me wear it in public again after last time!


What a cruise: the bikini tour  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. ... I heard of the bikini atoll before :roll:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Hilly,

Please put me down as confirmed.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

Don't forget to bring your own bikini! :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

OK Steve your in :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Weather forecast changed yet again not so hot now but still dry. See you all Sunday


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm actually releaved it's not gonna be so hot, not sure the Shropshire borbers are ready for a Bikini clad TT cruise. 

Lookin forward to it.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi all see you on sunday hope it stays dry.

DAZ


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, I will try to get my car washed for the occasion - no doubt just to get it dirty again :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Take note anybody coming down the M54 from The M6 The V festival is on and will mean extra traffic so allow a little bit of time Dani, Steve, Dave oh and myself :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Take note anybody coming down the M54 from The M6 The V festival is on and will mean extra traffic so allow a little bit of time Dani, Steve, Dave oh and myself :wink:


Thanks, will do Paul. See you tomorrow


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

can't wait till tomorrow, just cleaned the car and she is looking bbbeeeaauutiiiffuull, see you all in the morning.

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cleaned mine too, no doubt just to get it dirty tomorrow :roll:


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

Great people, Great weather, Great Cars = GREAT DAY OUT!

Big thanks to all who made me and the missus welcome, (apart from that Silly Cow of course!)

Ironic that Daz and Gemma only live around the corner in Ketley! :lol: 
(All this time and we have never met and we live right on the edge of Red Lake aswell! :lol: )

James and Katrina


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Absolutely wonderful day 

What a fantastic route, huge big up to Paul 8) 8) for arranging it all.

I've never met up with total strangers and left with them as friends in such a short space of time 

A huge thanks to everyone for making it a very special day and we'll have to do it again very soon.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Here Here.

What a great day and great people.

We will see you at the next Pennine Run. 

See you soon.

Steve

Thermometer in car for next time :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks for a good turn out it makes it all worth while. It was a great day weather food and good company,say no more. We will do it again very soon


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

thanks all for making beck and me feel welcome. Hope to see you all again on the next one.

Thanks to paul for organising it all

dave and beck


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for organising a great day out Paul and thanks for sorting the [smiley=sunny.gif] too!!

Great roads, great people and super food. Looking forward to the next run


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Well whats left to say we 2nd all that we loved it all.Hope to see you all soon 

DAZ & GEM


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Sounds like you had a great time 8)

Will try and get to the next one


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

We had 7 cars this time which looked pretty cool snaking their way around Shropshire and Wales. The more the merrier next time I say! (Although we did get kicked off the car park of one cafe by an annoyed owner who clearly felt she couldn't cope with more than two customers turning up at once and lost a nice afternoons takings as a result!) :? :?


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Miserable bat! :?

I will definately come next time.....we could have ordered something really complicated [smiley=devil.gif] and totally confused her [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

NykS5 said:


> Miserable bat! :?


Close, but it is now officially known as "The Silly Cow" cafe


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Least she gave you a moo-ving experience :roll: :wink:


----------



## jimkat (Apr 24, 2005)

Hope you dont do stand up comedy for a living!! :lol:


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

No - its an extra added benefit


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Look out for a run with TTlaw. Steve said on Sunday he has a route planned around The Long Mynd


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> No - its an extra added benefit


It will be, won't it :wink:


----------



## themadsparkie (Aug 11, 2005)

hi there

i am a newbie to these forums but not the net lol!

we are based in birmingham, i would be interested in coming to the meetings in or near the west midlands

i need vagcom examination and keys enabling, can anyone put the newer fob software into my ecu, payment is not a problem.

regards and thanks to all

jim

225 roadster silver, black hood with baseball and i love it!-had it from new at x reg - you may have seen it in the papers - the times, post and guardian, got attacked within 2 days of ownersip with Â£2000 damage - one of the first road rage attacks!


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Jim 



> i need vagcom examination and keys enabling, can anyone put the newer fob software into my ecu, payment is not a problem


AND a TTOC membership...... 8)

(Just doing my job!!) :roll:

It would be great to meet you - the more the merrier!!


----------

